# Please help my growing problem.



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello, I Am new grower and I started growing with not everything I needed so I now have problems please read my story and help me.
Sorry for my english if I will have mistakes.
So I am growing in living soil
with 320W LED lights with 55cm away of the platnts
My strain is North Thunderfuck
-50%Sativa 50%Indica from RoyalQueenSeeds
I Am watering around 5 Days with tap water that is medium hard
I started growing in 5. November and i am still in veg. Stage cause in middle of December I started having problems with plants and they started to grow slower. I think I have solved the problem by buying pH meter, cause since then I didnt have one so the pH that I had was around 7,8 but i started it adjusting to 6,5 and the problem was looking that the plants are regerating. Then another problem came up and that is that the leaf tips are like brown and on one plant pink I have attached photos and then the leaves curl over up and then die I have attached the fall of leaves that died too.
Since 2. Jenuary I wasnt adding nutriens so cause of the problem I flush it on the 2. Jenuary with pH 6,5 and add half of dosege of GHE nutriens to not scare them. And I think new leafs are still not healthy as I want. I dont have sny pests or bugs and tempreture isnt going above 27celsius aaannd also I have two fans directed on my crops. Also on last photo I saw that the top new leaves are curling in please try to descripe mě why they do it too.
Ty to all who will help mě and will responde.
Also I can send extra pics if you want or feel free to ask me about extra info I didnt give you.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

What are you feeding and yes your PH should be 6.3 -6.8 approx in between is fine.
Cannabis plants in soil will be able to absorb what it needs at that lvl PH. Now tell us what you are feeding, I water around ever 3 days when plant is happy and eating like it should be.  Your plant looks Nitrogen staved from what I see. I feed every watering when it veg at that age.
OK 
Plant height looks good , the leaf curl could be from fans blowing directly onto plants also.
give them a little time to see if they perk up.
They do not look that bad


Tell me more


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2021)

Doesn't look like anything major.  Little more info please.   What water are you using?  Tap, rain, or R/O?  What supplements are you using....cal/mag, epsom salt,  glacial dust exc....

Plants look a bit yellow which could also be a Nitrogen def.  Personally I think you have a calcium and magnesium issues.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

Most likely eating the fans leaves due to improper PH and weak Nute absorption , I would keep PH on point (6.5ph) and continue on half feed


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Doesn't look like anything major.  Little more info please.   What water are you using?  Tap, rain, or R/O?  What supplements are you using....cal/mag, epsom salt,  glacial dust exc....
> 
> Plants look a bit yellow which could also be a Nitrogen def.  Personally I think you have a calcium and magnesium issues.


Grower stated ph was at 7.8 (could have locked out food) now down to 6.5 
They stopped feed Jan 2 also and just started again.    Hard to say.


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

I Am using medium tap water and I Am using General Hydroponics trio. Twice I used BioBizz CallMag and it allways after the whatering looked bad after night.


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> What are you feeding and yes your PH should be 6.3 -6.8 approx in between is fine.
> Cannabis plants in soil will be able to absorb what it needs at that lvl PH. Now tell us what you are feeding, I water around ever 3 days when plant is happy and eating like it should be.  Your plant looks Nitrogen staved from what I see. I feed every watering when it veg at that age.
> OK
> Plant height looks good , the leaf curl could be from fans blowing directly onto plants also.
> ...


So should I feed them on half every whatering? I have big pots and I think it takes too much time to dry up for my finger to feel the soil dry. The fans arent strong and it apears also where the fans arent blowing air.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2021)

I think that is at least part of the problem.  I use general organics cal/mag.  I use it through out veg and flower until 30 days from harvest.  I use r/o water which filters out all calcium and magnesium.  Therefore I have to add extra.  I use 7 1/2 mil per gal every time I water and feed.  You won't need as much using tap water.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

This is the chart I used when I ran GH 




I would feed every water and flush if plants show too heavy of a feeding


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

Also In my big pots 10gallons in and established plant I usually use 1-1/12 gals until I have runoff water coming out bottom of pot.
Than when the top 2 inches dry out or so I do my next watering.


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> I think that is at least part of the problem.  I use general organics cal/mag.  I use it through out veg and flower until 30 days from harvest.  I use r/o water which filters out all calcium and magnesium.  Therefore I have to add extra.  I use 7 1/2 mil per gal every time I water and feed.  You won't need as much using tap water.  Hope this helps.


In my country is avilable from GHE only this suplement:





Do you think it will be the same?
BTW I used this:


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> This is the chart I used when I ran GH
> View attachment 267898
> 
> I would feed every water and flush if plants show too heavy of a feeding


Okey I will. 
If I report news about next or two weeks, will you see it and help me again guys?


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2021)

One more thing.  If you are using tap water let it sit overnight with the lid off your container.  It will allow the chlorine some time to dissipate.


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> One more thing.  If you are using tap water let it sit overnight with the lid off your container.  It will allow the chlorine some time to dissipate.


I did this every whatering


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2021)

Hopefully *BasicGrower * between Roster and I this will get you back on the right track.  Lots here are willing to help with the problems you are having.  Once dialed in this is simple.  Good luck my friend.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

Best advise is to Keep it simple , it is a weed and all we are doing is giving the plant the best possible Growing environment needed to produce large beautiful buds
Good luck, . We are here if need be. 
@putembk  Can you also steer @BasicGrower to the beginners thread you link, may see some pointers we are not remembering at our age LOL


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh and no one will try and steer you wrong here


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

putembk said:


> Hopefully *BasicGrower * between Roster and I this will get you back on the right track.  Lots here are willing to help with the problems you are having.  Once dialed in this is simple.  Good luck my friend.


Yea I really ty for your help but I want to ask one more question if you dont know what isthis:



It does it to the new leaves and just one plant is affected. Also I wanted to add Epson Salt is it good idea?


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Oh and no one will try and steer you wrong here


Yes I see you guys are really Kind


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

@putembk @RosterTheCog can you try to answer me on my last question today that is above? Please


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 10, 2021)

BasicGrower said:


> Yes I see you guys are really Kind


That too may go away now that you lower nutes to half (nute burn) and have PH adjusted now
Those leaves that are damage will always stay damaged but new growth should look normal when it grows in.

PH or Nutrient Problem. Certain nutrient deficiencies are often mistaken for nutrient burn. Here are some common nutrient deficiencies that can also cause burnt or yellow leaf *tips *and edges.
Heat Stress.


----------



## pute (Jan 10, 2021)

I add epsom salt just like I add Cal/mag.  Molasses as well.


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 10, 2021)

Okey ty very much I will update


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Also In my big pots 10gallons in and established plant I usually use 1-1/12 gals until I have runoff water coming out bottom of pot.
> Than when the top 2 inches dry out or so I do my next watering.


Btw how many days it took to dry theese two inches? On 7th Jenuery I flushed and the top soil is still wet...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

BasicGrower said:


> Btw how many days it took to dry theese two inches? On 7th Jenuery I flushed and the top soil is still wet...


Every 3 days for my plants , every plants absorbs water differently , you need to learn the plants leaves 
Too much water the leaves hang and wilt, same with too little water. You plants look like you are OK with water days
Work on the Calmag like Pute suggested and getting the PH back on point.
The rest should fall into place.
All plants can and do react diff/ and one can never just grow them all the same until you know the strain well enough to say I know how these grow and what to do to make them beauties.
Dont overthink things Learn how to grow a healthy plant the rest will follow.


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 11, 2021)

RosterTheCog said:


> Every 3 days for my plants , every plants absorbs water differently , you need to learn the plants leaves
> Too much water the leaves hang and wilt, same with too little water. You plants look like you are OK with water days
> Work on the Calmag like Pute suggested and getting the PH back on point.
> The rest should fall into place.
> ...


Okey thank you.


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi, so I have an update on my plants. I Am having them still in veg stage.
I feed them every whatering with GHE nutriens
And call/mag from GHE.From our conversation it was just two waterings I feed them half of nutriens recomended cause they werent feeded since.
Waterings are 2 galons:
7.1.:                             EC:0,8 pH6,5


Flora Micro: 2,5ml
Flora Grow: 2,5ml
Flora Bloom: 1ml
Call/Mag: xx
14.1.:                            EC:1 pH:6,5


Flora Micro: 5ml
Flora Grow: 5ml
Flora Bloom: 2,5ml
Call/Mag: 6m

They started looking more green and healthy but I dont know if i didnt over fed them cause the tips are brown pointing up. But on the other hand the pointing up leaves were even before so idk but there are some photos of them. Oslo can you tell when should I put them in flower?  Today I want to whater but I Am not sure if i want to give them nutriens. So if next week when I will give them nutriens I can start flower.
My questions are:
- What are the brown tips
- How should I water them today
- And when can I start flower.
Ty for your reply


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 20, 2021)

@RosterTheCog @putembk ? Please help me.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Jan 20, 2021)

the new guy again  my name is manny any way just listening to u guys is amazing never heard of most of these things i hear  pretty cool


----------



## pute (Jan 20, 2021)

*Nutrient Problems*





Boron deficiency




Copper deficiency


Calcium deficiency


Iron deficiency


Magnesium deficiency


Manganese deficiency


Molybdenum deficiency


Nitrogen deficiency


Phosphorus deficiency


Potassium deficiency


Sulfur deficiency


Zinc deficiency


pH Fluctuations


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 20, 2021)

BasicGrower said:


> Hi, so I have an update on my plants. I Am having them still in veg stage.
> I feed them every whatering with GHE nutriens
> And call/mag from GHE.From our conversation it was just two waterings I feed them half of nutriens recomended cause they werent feeded since.
> Waterings are 2 galons:
> ...


Thats what i call turn and burn. When ever you over feed or mix your nutes to strong thats what happens. I actually like just a tiny bit of turn and burn because it lets me know my plant is getting enough fertilizer. When i see that i back off a little on my mixture where its not as strong. Then just watch the new leaves and see if they are not tip burned. Then you know how much to feed. Remember the damaged leaves will not fix their selves but you can stop futher burning.
Yours definitely is getting to much or to strong of mixture so adjust you mixture or feeding schedule or both. Try feeding them half strength for awhile and watch what happens. You cant always go by the directions on the bottle.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2021)

^^^^^^ This


----------



## Redrooster (Jan 21, 2021)

BasicGrower said:


> @RosterTheCog @putembk ? Please help me.


Check your PH, it might be too high?


----------



## BasicGrower (Jan 23, 2021)

Redrooster said:


> Check your PH, it might be too high?


Hi ty guys for the help it seems like I am woriing too much and overthinking.. over all they are growing good I just little bit lower the nutes and they seems to be happy after every watering  the pH is allways on good 6,5 and this is my watering after I started with nutes after two months of veg: (2galons schegule)


----------



## bigBMfan1 (Apr 12, 2021)

putembk said:


> I add Epsom salt just like I add Cal/mag.  Molasses as well.


gday @putembk
i was just scrolling and saw your comment on Epson salts (have never used )
are you saying you use Epson and Calmag or just one or the other
i only use calmag,canna pk 13/14,mollasses,seasol and a dash of potash...
thanx ossie

edit......never go over 6 ph,750-800 ppms,EC2(( i dont have the Balls to go any higher))


----------

